# GENERAC 7.8 hp engine GSH-220 Parts List?



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am in need of a parts list for this engine, I purchased a used generator thats missing a few engine parts and I have no clue were to start finding them or a parts list. I tried there homepage and could not find a list. I only gave 5 bux for it and heck I can spend a little to see if I can get it running. I enjoy the challenge after all. Also if I cannot get it to run the motor that is, which looks allot like a Honda engine, does anyone know if the generator head could be used in lets say a Briggs engine? The Generator Part number is a 4000XL........

Viper


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i do know briggs owns generac, i don't see why a briggs engine could not be used.


----------

